# 500k to invest ! How would you do it?



## WHATDOIDO (14 May 2009)

if you had 500k how would you invest it ? how much in interest is it worth a year? what is the best way to make the investment grow?

tell me what you would do . and thanks for your time -


----------



## DavyJones (14 May 2009)

*Re: How would you do it?*

Hi,

you may be better off to change your thread title to something like "500k to invest, where?" or similar.
Because of the amount of threads here it is helpful to give an idea of what the query is on first glance.

Sorry I can't help you on the actual answer to your question.


----------



## WHATDOIDO (15 May 2009)

*Re: How would you do it?*

thanks DavyJones.


----------



## Mercantilist (15 May 2009)

400k on deposit
100k into equities


----------



## WHATDOIDO (15 May 2009)

Mercantilist:
do you meen 400k on high interest account which would give me a yearly return? and what equities would you invest in? 
thank you for your reply.


----------



## North Star (15 May 2009)

Before giving investment advice posters would need to have an understanding of the following;
1) Your investment objectives
2) The investment timeframe
3) Your investment experience
3) Your loss tolerance 
etc etc, every one has their own targetted return/loss tolerance.
When considering an investment strategy for 500k, I would recommend you look for some independent professional and expert advice


----------



## Mercantilist (15 May 2009)

WHATDOIDO said:


> Mercantilist:
> do you meen 400k on high interest account which would give me a yearly return? and what equities would you invest in?
> thank you for your reply.


Yes, 400k in a high interest savings account. The demand accounts are currently just as good as the fixed term and notice accounts.

As far as equities are concerned. If you are a novice investor, your probably better off going through a fund rather than picking individual shares yourself. All the irish banks sell funds to retail investors. Just walk into any bank and tell them you have 100k to invest and theyll be all over you like a rash.

The most important thing to know when choosing a home for a significant sum like 500k, is that the financial advisors are all paid salespeople. And they can be extremely persuasive. Do not let them persuade you into putting it all into investment funds. Good old fashioned deposit accounts have saved many people a lot of pain, during this recent crisis.


----------



## markowitzman (16 May 2009)

asset allocate
equities..etfs
property reits etc
commodities etfs
bonds..low/none......let that bubble burst
green...wind water etc
etc


the last place i would put any significant money now is on deposit....... apart from emergency funds.


----------



## extopia (16 May 2009)

markowitzman said:


> the last place i would put any significant money now is on deposit....... apart from emergency funds.



Undoubtedly true, for you. But the guy asked, so the chances are s/he is a novice investor, in which case s/he should put the money in the bank pending trusted professional advice, or self-education.

Keeping the money in the bank at least preserves the capital, which beats the market over the past while.


----------



## Lightning (16 May 2009)

WHATDOIDO said:


> Mercantilist:
> do you meen 400k on high interest account which would give me a yearly return? .



If you choose to go with a deposit account then check out the best buys here:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=90481

The best rate for a 1 year term deposit is 4.50% with Investec less 0.25% DIRT.


----------



## WHATDOIDO (17 May 2009)

This is all great information, and good to see different opinions on individual ideas.As stated all the bank advisers are paid to sell us their product regardless if it is "not the right one".
                 so once again thanks to all for your input !!


----------

